# 3in exhaust??



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

I went to 3 differnt muffler shops today, and all of them saide they would not put a 3in exhaust on my b14, becasue the pipeing would be almost touching the gas tank at the bends. I think i have read that a few people here have a 3in system already, so what gives.

I was also wondering, is there a law some where that says the pipe has to exit from the rear, or can i have the pipe put the exhaust out right infront of the rear passanger tire? it really looks like it could fit, and would reduce the price of my exhaust system a lot.

Thanks for any help you can give.
Dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You need to find a shop with more skills!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> I went to 3 differnt muffler shops today, and all of them saide they would not put a 3in exhaust on my b14, becasue the pipeing would be almost touching the gas tank at the bends. I think i have read that a few people here have a 3in system already, so what gives.
> 
> I was also wondering, is there a law some where that says the pipe has to exit from the rear, or can i have the pipe put the exhaust out right infront of the rear passanger tire? it really looks like it could fit, and would reduce the price of my exhaust system a lot.
> 
> ...


Just buy a 3" exhaust if those hack shops are not willing to do it. It is no different than the factory exhaust if done right, not much closer anyway, the stock heatshields are still in place.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Buy one from one of the vendors here. It will be delivered to your door complete and ready to bolt in. No clearance problems. Here's the one I installed with pictures of the installation:

http://www.brazosport.edu/~lshadoff/turbo/exhaust.html

Lew


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> Buy one from one of the vendors here. It will be delivered to your door complete and ready to bolt in. No clearance problems. Here's the one I installed with pictures of the installation:
> 
> http://www.brazosport.edu/~lshadoff/turbo/exhaust.html
> 
> Lew


What vendors make a B14 3" exhaust out of the box ready to bolt on? I know Stromung can do it on special order, but they don't stock them normally.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

myoung said:


> Does any vendor even make a B14 3" exhuast out of the box ready to bolt on? I know Stromung can do it on special order, but they don't stock them normally.


I bought one from Tony (edit) He makes a custom 3" with MagnaFlow resonator and mufler. He advertises on this forum.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> I bought one from Tony LaRocca ([email protected]). He makes a custom 3" with MagnaFlow resonator and mufler. He advertises on this forum.


Advertises where? website?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

myoung said:


> Advertises where? website?


In the General - For Sale & Group Buy sections. I just searched, but couldn't find him. No web site.

I think he has an exhaust shop in Florida, and fabs them up. He must have a jig for the B14 exhaust and keeps a stock of MagnaFlow mufflers.

Lew


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*what about the second party of my question...*

if i got one of those universal round mufflers, and put it in the exhaust track and hadf it terminate at right before the rear passenger side tire. is there anything anyone can think of that would make this illegal, long as i can pass the decibal test?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Just pipe it out the back... there is no point to pointing it out the side, and there is no way its going to pass the decibel test taht way either.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> Just pipe it out the back... there is no point to pointing it out the side, and there is no way its going to pass the decibel test taht way either.


I'm with james.. just do it the way its supposed to be. Really makes no sense to come out the side.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

and power gains wont be much noticible having it directly out the front.. IF you are turbo, you might spool up a little quicker.. but thats it


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> What vendors make a B14 3" exhaust out of the box ready to bolt on? I know Stromung can do it on special order, but they don't stock them normally.


I got mine from Andreas Miko for $480 shipped with muffler and resonator...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> I went to 3 differnt muffler shops today, and all of them saide they would not put a 3in exhaust on my b14, becasue the pipeing would be almost touching the gas tank at the bends. I think i have read that a few people here have a 3in system already, so what gives.
> 
> I was also wondering, is there a law some where that says the pipe has to exit from the rear, or can i have the pipe put the exhaust out right infront of the rear passanger tire? it really looks like it could fit, and would reduce the price of my exhaust system a lot.
> 
> ...


I'm working on getting a 3" exhaust custom made soon, hopefully I won't have the same problems with muffler shops.
I believe http://www.vrsexhaust.com/ makes a 3" B14 exhaust for $380, but I believe shipping and resonator are extra(site seems to be down right now too).


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*thanks ...*

He thanks for the info and opinions, i am putting together a turbo kit for my car, got everything i need except the downpipe, exhuast and manifold. i also have a 95m/t ecu to send in to JWT. The most exspence things are all i have left. i know i sound like i am cheap, but i can't afford the manifold and exhaust right now and it is getting on my nerves really bad. if i could of got the manifold and exhaust for $400 together the whole kit would of came out to $1500 and change including the ecu programming. (AND CHIMMIKE, i bought a NEW td04-13g for $235) now the manifold is looking like $150 for parts and unkown labor, exhaust $400+, and down pipe? going to put me way over budget, that is one reason i asked about the side exhaust thing( less bends and welding= less expensive), the second is i don't think anyone else has it done, would be kinda cool when i get side skirts to have itstcking out there. 

So i will keep searching for that elusive deal. Again thanks!

by the way any turbo guys want to sell there old manifold for $150 shipped, don't care about apperances, it just has to work.


Dave


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

jgycustoms.com has 3"catbacks for the b14. mufflers are magnaflow stainless mufflers with your choice of can and tip - $399 and i guess the pipe available in stanless - $499. oh and not to be a thread jacker, but WES does an Andreas Miko have a website. because i was looking at yours and i think i'm ganna go with it, thanks.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

aminidab said:


> I'm working on getting a 3" exhaust custom made soon, hopefully I won't have the same problems with muffler shops.
> I believe http://www.vrsexhaust.com/ makes a 3" B14 exhaust for $380, but I believe shipping and resonator are extra(site seems to be down right now too).



Hey nice site you found there, i think i am going to go with the 3" tubing kit, that is if i can find someone i know who can weld good, if not $380 +shipping is the lowest yet for a cat back system.



kwertis said:


> oh and not to be a thread jacker, but WES does an Andreas Miko have a website. because i was looking at yours and i think i'm ganna go with it, thanks.


Thats ok, i don't mind since it is still on topic.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Did any of u hear of Greddy? That's what I got (3" exhaust). My downpipe start's at 2.5" and grows to a 3" to the cat. Oh wait no cat hehe! 3" test pipe and 3" exhaust all the way back. It's giant look's like a cannon. It's called the Greddy or (TRUST) sport exhaust. Sounds sweet to def. not that loud and all chrome. Fit's perfect except they didn't give me gasket's . Had to search for them myself. Word!!


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*WOOHOO, maybe!*

I went to a fourth muffler shop today and they said they would do it for $165, as long as i supplied the muffler. The only thiong is they don't know if they can until i get the car in the air, because all they have is a 5" radius die for the bends, they don'y know if that will make the turns tight enough.

But the price is nice, and i think if they can't do the 3" i am going to get 2.5" for now and later next year upgrade.

wish me luck


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

speaking from experience I paid a similar price to that and I wish I had gotten the 3" stuff instead of just 2.5"... oh well...


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

James said:


> speaking from experience I paid a similar price to that and I wish I had gotten the 3" stuff instead of just 2.5"... oh well...



Damn james were you readying over my shoulder while i typed? That was fast!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes.. i've said many times I can see the future...


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*off topic*

Well tell me how much torque my setup is going to have and if you are within +-10lbs i'll send you 20$ and worship you as an oracle.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

future uncertain... i see a car with monkeys working on it... torque is coming to me.... 120ft/lbs... 9000rpm....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

koroshiya said:


> Damn james were you readying over my shoulder while i typed? That was fast!


james has a tendency to do that..


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

James said:


> future uncertain... i see a car with monkeys working on it... torque is coming to me.... 120ft/lbs... 9000rpm....



I'm pretty sure i can keep my $20, and my religios belief are safe right were they are! LOL!

I can't beleive you said "MONKEYS working on my car"!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehe...

back on topic, are they including a cat in that price they quoted you?


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*back to my build...*

I think i am going to have to re-enlist in the navy for life, cause thanks to a few people i know , i may get my manifold welded for a case of beer. And with they exhaust thing working out i may be looking real good on my budget.

I found hook ups because i am in the navy, that are going to save me money, example, my turbo flange was made today at a navy machine shop. 

I really hope this works out, cause once i'm done installing it, i have to get a second job to help pay off the credit cards a little faster. the wife hates my car again!


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*cat...*

No, i am using a random tech cat i bought 2 years ago, for every day driving, and will have a test pipe for dyno's and race days, i think the cat is the stock replacement for the SE-r, i am goint to get a bigger one eventually, but not now.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> I went to a fourth muffler shop today and they said they would do it for $165, as long as i supplied the muffler. The only thiong is they don't know if they can until i get the car in the air, because all they have is a 5" radius die for the bends, they don'y know if that will make the turns tight enough.
> 
> But the price is nice, and i think if they can't do the 3" i am going to get 2.5" for now and later next year upgrade.
> 
> wish me luck


Sounds like a crush bent exhaust, if so don't bother...


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

wes said:


> Sounds like a crush bent exhaust, if so don't bother...



It's a mandrel, i watched them put a custom 2.5 on another car.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> It's a mandrel, i watched them put a custom 2.5 on another car.



OK i was wrong i went back today and they couldn't help me. So i ordered the 3" Vrs kit cause the shop said i get the stuff to do it and they will cut me a deal, i also ordered a 1 90degree and 2-45 degree bends in 3" so the same shop can make my 3" downpipe. so my 3" exhaust downpipe back is going to come to less than $300. 

On a nother note, they company that sold me the prior clutch, also did the install of my present, SUPPOSEDLY 2" mandrel bent Cat back, it was 2.5" crush bend. I REAALLY HATE those guys. If they were still in business, i would find a way to shut them down. I also hate the fact that ii USED to be an IGNORANT fool. Thanks to this forum that was at least mostly fixed.

Dave


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

I also was wondering how loud a turbo'd GA realy is, is it anything like the HS header w/o a resonator? more or less than that?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> I also was wondering how loud a turbo'd GA realy is, is it anything like the HS header w/o a resonator? more or less than that?


The exhaust is a lot quieter on a turbo car. I had a GReddy cat-back on my car NA which was really loud. Droned on the higheay and very raspy on acceleration. The turbo quieted it down immensely. It was almost stock sounding at idle and no droning at all. I replaced it with a 3" cat-back with MagnaFlow 18" resonator and 14" round muffler. It is louder than the GReddy, but not as loud as NA.

Lew


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks, thats what i wanted to here. I don't mind loud, but i hate the looks i get from others, namely cops.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm trying to decide what muffler I want to get for my 3" exhaust. I'm probably going to get a magnaflow muffler, but I'm still not sure if I want to get an oval body one or a race series muffler. I want one that's good for performance, but also one that's resonably quiet and I'm not sure if I want a 4" tip. If I get the oval body muffler I was planning on putting a dual tip on it, so it wouldn't be as noticable. 
So what I'm wondering is what would the difference in performance and sound be for these 2 types of muffler?

Oval Body
http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/ss.htm
14249

Race Series
http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/mirrorfinish/gifs/parts/14814.jpg
14819


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I really, really think 3" exhaust is overkill on a turbo car with less than 200whp.......i mean, you'll skimp on an intercooler, but you get 3" exhaust? doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I really, really think 3" exhaust is overkill on a turbo car with less than 200whp.......i mean, you'll skimp on an intercooler, but you get 3" exhaust? doesn't make sense to me.



i couldnt agree more, an intercooler has allot more priority than the exhaust.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I really, really think 3" exhaust is overkill on a turbo car with less than 200whp.......i mean, you'll skimp on an intercooler, but you get 3" exhaust? doesn't make sense to me.


Well for me I'll be making over 200 whp and I have a large intercooler already.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I really, really think 3" exhaust is overkill on a turbo car with less than 200whp.......i mean, you'll skimp on an intercooler, but you get 3" exhaust? doesn't make sense to me.



It does, does it. Look at things my way. My intercooler cost me like $35, next year , or even toward the end of this summer, with ebay an upgraded intercooler is only going to cost between $100 and $200. But a 2.5" exhaust is going to cost me just under $300, the same as my 3" i am getting. But next year the 3" exhaust is still going to cost around $300,if not more. Now i don't know about you, but i can't afford to throw away #dollars now, then do it again next year. I can how ever send $40 now then less than $200 a little down then road. I also plan to put a 10" fan on the back of that intercooler to make sure i get the max cooling i can. This year i just want about 170lbs of torque, next year is a whole different story. The upgrades next summer to make the 200+ mark are going to be easier on the wallet cause i got the big thing out of the way FIRST(except cams)! You may not agree, but oh well, thats your opinion, BUT i know what i am doing thanks to most of the peeps here, that includes you CHIMMIKE. So give me alittle credit for useing my brains. I took your advise and got a New turbo, be happy for me.

Dave


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well dude, think about it like this. from what i understand, an exhaust helps spool up the turbo... 

but those SMIC's cant handle that much boost, and arent as efficient as a fmic. its definatly worth the extra 100-200$.. like we will all tell you, Do it right the first time.

an intercooler is like.. 100x more needed than an exhaust.. who cares if you can flow more exhaust quicker, if the air going into your engine is like 250°.. can we say d.d.d.d.detonation!.. if i were you, seriously look into getting a nice fmic. i mean hell. whats another 200$ if you have spent so much already.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I ran crush bent 2.5" exhaust on my setup and still made 191whp and 195tq.....so you don't _need_ 3" exhaust to make decent power.........


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

exactly.. im going to see how it feels with my 2"exhaust with stock muffler welded on.. and 2.5" dP.. if its still peppy, and throws you in your seat.. i may not even upgrade the exhaust.. i LOVE a quiet, listen to me again, i LOVE a silent car.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

You have your way i have mine, i do know what i am doing, even if you don't understand my methods. Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

koroshiya said:


> ... i do*'nt* know what i am doing, ...


thats a appropriate way of putting it.. Your asking for trouble with an in-sufficient intercooler.. UNLESS you only plan on running a minimum of like 7 psi.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

SOME ONE CLOSED THIS THREAD, IT went from helping find an affordable 3" exhaust to one of the moderators and onther fuorm member hassleing me about my choices. If they would of read of the associated threads by me in the last week they would alreadsy know that i only want 7 to 8 psi now, hence THIS thread. Also after the first time they said that my choices are wrong in inquired about THIS  thread. No cl0ose this before i start saying things thast will get me banned, cause i really like this place!

OH and if you go to THIS thread you will see i was trying to mount my present intercooler in the front.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck said:


> thats a appropriate way of putting it.. Your asking for trouble with an in-sufficient intercooler.. UNLESS you only plan on running a minimum of like 7 psi.



no, maximum of 7psi. I don't care how you justify it....small intercooler+9.5:1 compression+ summer = HIGH detonation risk. Plain and simple.

I didn't close the thread earlier, but I'm closing it now....you've had your chance to justify it, and the questions have been answered.


----------

